# Kenneth Gentry's "Revelation Commentary"?



## pslagle2012 (Jan 16, 2017)

I have been studying the millennial views and have found Kenneth Gentry's Preterist Postmillennialism very compelling. I see in several places that he talks about writing an extensive commentary on Revelation but I can't find it anywhere. Does anyone know what the status of that is? Is he still working on it or has it been abandoned?


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 16, 2017)

It is soon to be published. Look at his blog postmillennialismtoday.com

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 16, 2017)

Gentry's friend, Bahnsen, took a slightly less preterist approach in that he identified Babylon with Rome rather than Jerusalem, so up to chapter 19 is substantially fulfilled by the reaching the fifth century, rather than by the end of the first century a la Gentry. 

I found Bahnsen's series of tapes on Revelation very interesting and helpful, as did Cornelius van Til apparently, but to the extent that I currently have reasonably settled views on Revelation I currently take a much milder preterist approach than either Gentry or Bahnsen.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------

